# Still losing weight



## DianeS (Nov 11, 2022)

Diagnosed as type 2 just over 6 months ago, and I was 11stone 7.  Put myself on a Keto diet, and worked with very low carb.  I've enjoyed the diet, and feel much better, and am now down to 9 stone 5.  I really don't want to lose any more weight, but I'm not sure how to increase my calorie intake without increasing carbs as well.....  Has anyone got any good tips for weight maintenance...... ?


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 11, 2022)

Increasing calories without increasing carbs is via fat and protein. If you usually use an oil spray, then try using a teaspoon of oil instead. If you eat meat or fish, have larger portions of those as they don't really contain any carbs. Use nice oils as salad dressing if you don't already. Or add in a snack of nuts, they do contain small amounts of carbs but mostly protein and healthy fats


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 11, 2022)

mayonnaise, eggs, avocado, cheese, full fat yogurt, put a dollop of sour cream in your soup.


----------



## travellor (Nov 11, 2022)

Sources of good fats, olives, olive oil, oily fish, seeds, nuts.


----------

